# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  عقائد الاشاعرة للشيخ مصطفى باحو

## الياس الهاني

"علماء المغرب و مقاومتهم للبدع و التصوف و القبورية" للشيخ مصطفى باحو كتاب صاعقة على اهل البدع عموما و اهل المغرب خصوصا .
و قد قال حفظه الله في الصفحة 147 " ...كما ستقف على ذلك في رسالتي عقائد الاشاعرة و هي على وشك التمام."ر
ايها الاخوة هل انتهى الشيخ من تاليف هذا الكتاب و هل طبع 
ارجو من الاخوة الاجابة في اقرب و قت ممكن فهذا الامر يهمني جدا

----------


## الياس الهاني

هل من مجيب

----------


## الياس الهاني

ان لله و ان اليه راجعون

----------


## علي الزعتري

الحمد الله صدر الكتاب

- عقائد الأشاعرة ،تأليف : مصطفى باحو ، تقديم الشيخ محمد بوخبزة الحسينى ، المكتبة الاسلامية القاهرة – ط 1 ، 1433ه .
قال الشيخ بو خبزة في تقديمه : (كتاب رائدٌ في موضوعه ، فذٌ في استيعابه و اتساعه).
شرط المؤلف في كتابه : أن يبين عقائد الأشاعرة من خلال مؤلفاتهم و مخلفاتهم ، وعلق عليها باختصار
وقد لخص مضامين الكتاب في أوله من ص : 13 – 26 ، و أقام كتابه على اثني عشر فصلاً.


منقول من ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## الجيلالي الدكالي

الشيخ مصطفى حفظه الله أصدر آخر تآليفه في الشهر الماضي أو قبله بقليل وهو كتاب ( العلمانية ـ مفهومها ومبادئها ) وقد أصدر قبل ذلك كتاب ( تغيير المنكر عند المالكية ) أما الأشاعرة فربما لم يصدر بعد ، لأن من يخبر بذلك عنه هي جريدة السبيل التي تصدر مرتين في الشهر وأنا حريص على متابعتها ، ومتى كان الجديد في كتب الشيخ ينشروه ولكن إلى اليوم لم يظهر هذا الكتاب فلربما يكون قد اشتغل بغيره ، وهو دائما يشير إلى بعض كتبه في كتبه ككتاب ( موقف علماء المغرب من الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ) فقد أشار إليه في كتابه ( تغيير المنكر عند المالكية ) أنه سيطبع  ونحن ننتظر هذا الكتاب أيضا . والله أعلم.

----------


## سلطان المحمدي

أخي الجيلالي
أبعدت النجعة بارك الله فيك
المشاركة التي علقتَ عليها فيها كاملُ بيانات الكتاب ، و ما يدل دلالة واضحة على طبعه ، فلم التشكيك بالتخرصات ؟!
و أيضا لو رجعت إلى الملتقى المشار إليه لعرفت أنه نزل في معرض الجامعة الإسلامية لهذا العام .

----------


## يحيى عارف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله. جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفائدة.

----------


## عبد الحكيم الرابع

من يرفع لنا وله أجر

----------


## الصمادي

رابط الكتاب مصوّرًا:
http://www.ilmania.com/sp/spip.php?p...b&id_kitab=195

----------


## ابن أبي عبد العزيز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كتاب جديد لفضيلة الشيخ مصطفى باحو حفظه الله
عنوان الكتاب: عقائد الأشاعرة
طبعة 1433هـ - 2012م

الناشر: المكتبة الإسلامية - القاهرة

رابط صفحة الكتاب.

http://www.ilmania.com/sp/spip.php?p...b&id_kitab=195

الرابط المباشر
http://www.ilmania.com/sp/spip.php?p...i_download=195

----------


## أبو أيمن الماعزي

أريد ترجمة مختصرة للشيخ مصطفى باحو ... فهل من معين على ذلك من طلبة العلم .. وشكرا جزيلا .

----------


## المكتبة الاسلامية للنشر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
كتب الشيخ مصطفي باحو  توجد لدي المكتبة الاسلامية للنشر والتوزيع  - القاهرة   ت: 25108004
1- الأحاديث المنتقدة في الصحيحين
2-الجامع الصحيح في أحاديث العقيدة
3-الجامع لما في المصنفات الجوامع من أسماء الصحابة
4-العقيدة الميسرة
5-العلة وأجناسها عند المحدثين
6-العلمانيون العرب وموقفهم من الإسلام
7-الفوائد الحديثية
8-تحفة الناظر وغنية الذاكر
9-تيسير علم الحديث
10-نظم نخبة الفكر (عقد الدرر)
11-*عقائد الأشاعرة*

----------

